# Hypnotherapy Studies-Men Over 50



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my first post to this forum. I am a 50 year old male with IBS-D. I have had IBS for at least ten years but it has gotten significantly worse over the last year and especially bad the last few months. I have tried pretty much every medication including two courses of Rifaximin (which worked well the first time and not at all the second). I am in my first week with the IBS Audio Program 100 CD's and had a question about the studies conducted regarding hypnotherapy and IBS. One study indicated that hypnotherapy was not effective for those 50 and older. Another study indicated that men with IBS-D got little symptom relief. So here I am, a member of both of those suspect categories wondering whether the odds are stacked against me or if there might be other explanations for the study results. I do not want to start this hypnotherapy program off in a defeatist frame of mind.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had several men with severe D and urgency do very well with the program, as well as those well over 50. Sometimes studies indicate findings for that particular study - there is no way of knowing definitively if this is the case overall - and those studies were not done with the IBS Audio Program. You know, Mike has said that there is the case of Bannister breaking the 3 minute mile - no one thought it could be done, but it was. Sometimes reading these types of studies gives us expectations that we never would have had - if we had not read them. I had talked to a lady aged in her 80's and was doing much better with the program, also a fellow in his 70's I spoke with was being helped - so there you go!!! Of course, nothing works 100% for every single person, as with any medicaiton or treatment method, there are those folks who do not respond to hypno - but overall, this method has the best track record - and considering that the vast majority of folks do the hypno as a very last resort - everything else having failed - that is pretty encouraging.If you need to talk to someone for support, feel free to call 877-898-2539 - Just go with the flow, and know that there have been others like yourself that became much better - you can too!!!All the best to you as you begin your journey to feeling better.Take care.


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

I appreciate the kind, quick response. This is one of the personality traits that probably got me to this point in the first place: anxiety over possible negative outcomes. I can only hope that hypnosis can break through decades of conditioning since treating the symptoms with medication has been pretty much a failure. I will report back on my progress as I work my way through the IBS Audio Program.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I had hypnotherapy at age 67 three years ago , I am female, and it worked wonderfully. I have almost no pain and very little d. Sometimes urgency without d but antispasmodics help a lot. I did have hypnotherapy with a therapist not tapes and I think that does make some difference as other issues were resolved. My hypnotherapist was a clinical psychologis.t


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is very encouraging to others - thank you for sharing! Sometimes that personal touch can make all the difference if you have other issues besides IBS - if you are lucky enough to find a qualified and experienced professional as you did!the great thing about the IBS Audio Program is that it is very cost effective compared to in-person therapy, and you dont have to worry about appointments - but of course, it is designed for IBS and related anxiety, pain, etc. Other issues outside of IBS and the related areas do need to be handled in person.Scorched - I wish you all the best! One of the conundrums with doing hypno for IBS is that the program is designed to move you away from IBS thoughts and thinking - so most of our successfull people no longer check in here or read about IBS because it is not essential to do so anymore. You will know if you need to check in, but one helpful thing for some folks is to not read as much IBS info as it brings it back into the thought process - not everyone, but it is something to consider.Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the input rhonalomey, I hope it works as well for me. I have a hunch that it will as my IBS has always had a strong correlation to anxiety and stress. And I know what you mean about the IBS thought process, marilyn. Recently, every time I get in the car, a cycle of anxiety strikes that brings on urgency that seems to come out of nowhere which then increases my anxiety, and so it goes. If I can rid myself of this new demon, then I never want to tempt it again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep - that is how it was for me - one time I was in a store parking lot, and the old crampy, urgency thing started - and in my mind I had an "unspoken" thought automatically come over me that sort of said - 'I dont need this or want this now - go away" And it did!!!! I went into the store, shopped, did errands, etc. and 4 hours later it occured to me that I was fine - recently, I had the same thing come over me in heavy bumper to bumper traffic - same thing - the good thought came, and the pain and urgency left - within seconds - not minutes - and I went on with no problems - The IBS Audio Program is specifically designed to work with those automatic thoughts and IBS symptoms of urgency and anxiety - you will be amazed I think - well, I hope you are - all the best!


----------

